# 5w4d post ICSI - CB digi still saying 1-2 weeks



## Juice09 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi there
My egg collection was 9th Dec so I believe I am 5w4d pregnant. I tested again today with a Clearblue digital test and it is still saying 'pregnant 1-2 weeks. I have no symptoms to suggest miscarriage. Should I be concerned?
Many thanks
A worried Juice


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

No juice don't worry. You need to add two weeks onto the clearblue dates as they go
from conception/ET. When I tested it said 3wks and I was 5-6wks. 

They are only a guide. Hope this helps. Do you have a HCG/scan booked with your clinic? 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Juice09 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for your quick response Kaz. 

I don't have anything booked as yet because the clinic has been closed over Christmas period. I'm sure it'll put my mind at rest once I have that sorted. 

I realise you need to add 2 weeks onto the test result so, as I'm 5w5d, I was hoping it would show at least the 2-3 weeks display. Reading the leaflet it does state that they are 92% accurate in dating...hopefully I'm falling into the remaining 8% where it's a little out of sync. 

Juice xx


----------

